# Jim Hill in NJ?



## jdp2134

Does anyone know anything about him. I know he does trianing for world teams and has basko von der lutter for a stud but other then what it says on his site does anyone know anything about his training methods/theories. My pups dad was sold to him a few months ago.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

bump


----------



## JenM66

My cousin trained to a SchH II with him, only stopped because his dog injured his back. He's looking to get a puppy and will return to Jim for training. He is really pleased with him. Other than that, there are rumor mill stories but I will not repeat as I have not had experience first hand. You'll find that you'll get as many opinions about trainers as number of people you ask. It's all who you and your dog respond to the best.


----------



## jdp2134

Thanks for the bump MRL and thanks Jen for answering.

Anyone else have expierence with him?


----------



## Dohhhhh

A friend of mine was training with him and had only good things to say about him and the training experience for his dog. But isn't he in PA or am I confused?


----------



## Wolfmother

Tracie: You are right, he is in PA-not NJ. 

I am training my dog with him right now and have been happy with our training. He has a very good reputation as a trainer (and breeder) and in addition to my positive experience, I have heard nothing but good things about him.


----------



## Vertigo75

Wolfmother, if you don't mind me asking - are you doing Schutzhund with him? We also live in Montgomery County and are very interested in doing Schutzhund in the near future.


----------



## Wolfmother

Yes I am. I also live in Montgomery County! 

You could always stop by to watch training and see how it looks to you, then maybe look into getting an exaluation of your dog done.


----------



## Vertigo75

WM, I pm'd you.


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: WolfmotherI am training my dog with him right now and have been happy with our training. He has a very good reputation as a trainer (and breeder) and in addition to my positive experience, I have heard nothing but good things about him.


That's great! I haven't heard from you in a long time. Glad things are going well!!


----------



## Wolfmother

Hi Jen!

Sent you a PM.


----------

